# Coding Dura Tear during another procedure



## kseves (Nov 18, 2010)

Can the repair be billed if the provider caused the tear while doing another procedure?

References in writing would be appreciated.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Nov 18, 2010)

Depending on the procedure and the severity, typically no.

9. If a dural (cerebrospinal fluid) leak occurs during a spinal procedure, repair of the dural leak is integral to the spinal procedure. CPT code 63707 or 63709 (repair of dural/cerebrospinal fluid leak) should not be reported separately for the repair.

http://www.cms.gov/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/01_overview.asp

Chpt 8-Page 6


----------

